# Klon Centaur on Ottawa Kijiji



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

just a heads up-nothing to do with me

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-amp-pedal/ot...ive/589795240?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

LMAO. I'm sure it's a great pedal and all but $2000?! Something is getting way out of hand. That's ridiculous.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There was no price posted when I saw the ad-I assume he was being asked for his price-which is ridiculous.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I would have totally bought it, if I didn't just buy 66 EHX soul foods.


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Just a few years ago I remember seeing one on the Toronto craigslist for $650, and I thought "Who the hell would pay that?!". Prices were stupid then, stupider now.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Price gouging aside, I'll say this: when a pedal uses a chassis _that_ unique, you can be pretty certain it's not a fake.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

never heard one of these pedals in action but for $2,000 you could buy some really nice gear. I swear there is something in the water that those Ottawa citizens drink that makes them think they're stuff is worth its weight in gold.
I know this pedal has a big reputation but it looks like a peice of junk.


----------



## JCM50 (Oct 5, 2011)

Anyone spending that amount of money on an OD pedal is sick in the head.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Maybe his wife told him to sell some gear.

"Sure, Honey, I'll put it up on Kijiji right away..."


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

________________


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> One of these just sold on E-Bay for $3,000. So, I'd say he's got a very good chance of getting his asking price if it's $2,000.
> 
> I own one. Paid $329 direct from the manufacturer. Seemed like a lot of money at the time for an overdrive pedal, but I figured I'd give it a try. It was totally worth it. It likes certain amps better than others, but with the right amp it's a fantastic pedal. I'd gladly pay $329 for another one. In fact I did when the KTR (the new version) first came out. Bought one from Axe And You Shall receive. Liked my old version slightly better, though, so sold the KTR for what I paid for it. Of course the price of used KTR's is now around $800.
> 
> Someone posted a link recently to a blind demo of an Arc Effects Klone, a Klon KTR and an EH Soul Food that I thought was interesting. My impression was that Pedal "A" and "C" both sounded very Klon-like and that "B" sounded absolutely nothing like a Klon. Tuned out "A" was the Klone, "C" was the KTR and "B" was the Soul Food. I've never tried it in person, but based on that demo, I don't think the Soul Food sounds anything like a Klon. I'm not sure where that idea comes from. The midrange is completely different - scooped instead of bumped - the exact opposite of a Klon. That said, there are obviously ways of getting that Klon-like tone without spending $2,000.


If he does sell it for $2000, I guarantee the buyer will not be from Ottawa.


----------



## Disbeat (Jul 30, 2011)

I think I seen one on the gear page a week or so ago for $2499. The KTR's really drove the price of the originals up, and the KTR's don't seem to be losing steam either. I've owned a KTR and played a couple originals over the years and yes they are tremendous pedals but not worth the $$$ people are asking nowadays, money could be much better spent on a good Klone in my opinion. Good investment for those who bought the originals new back in the day, makes me think I should have kept my KTR as well...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Total madness and shameful really


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

nkjanssen said:


> One of these just sold on E-Bay for $3,000. So, I'd say he's got a very good chance of getting his asking price if it's $2,000.
> 
> Someone posted a link recently to a blind demo of an Arc Effects Klone, a Klon KTR and an EH Soul Food that I thought was interesting. My impression was that Pedal "A" and "C" both sounded very Klon-like and that "B" sounded absolutely nothing like a Klon. Tuned out "A" was the Klone, "C" was the KTR and "B" was the Soul Food. I've never tried it in person, but based on that demo, *I don't think the Soul Food sounds anything like a Klon. I'm not sure where that idea comes from*. The midrange is completely different - scooped instead of bumped - the exact opposite of a Klon. That said, there are obviously ways of getting that Klon-like tone without spending $2,000.


This is where I got my idea from:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-JautS5guk

You can still hear the difference, but they are certainly close enough that if you couldn't see the pedals being played, you'd be hard pressed to pick which is which, imo.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

______________


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

nkjanssen said:


> Yow! Sound quality on that video is terrible.
> 
> Despite this test also having some shortcomings, I thought the sound quality was much better and the differences a lot more apparent...
> 
> ...


I didnt notice the quality - I was listening to the difference. Your link definitely shows.some..difference. I like A the best.

But here's a video with the Silver klon (not the ktr) and to me they sound pretty similar. Anyway, my comment was pretty much aim at the subtle difference I noted between the pedals versus the outrageous price difference 

http://youtu.be/oI32kTKG60A


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Hey, I'm not complaining about the price - ads like this should help me sell my hand-wired Klone that's listed FS on this forum for a measly $100. (Such shameless and obvious self-serving promotion, huh?!).


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Magic beans? Snake Oil?

I think so. 

But hey, have at it. Anyone who will pay $2500 for an overdrive pedal will probably pay more.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

This is a possible probability ,


In two years from now , you'll all kick your ass
not buying this 2K Klon cause they will reach 5K !!


And we will read something like (I should have bought it when it was at this price ! )


Two years ago , you could get one for $650-750 ,
amd now , you see some going for $3000 on Evil Bay !




Don't forget that 30 years ago , we thought that $5000 for a mint
1962 Stratocaster was crazy and a $20,000 Les Paul was insane !


If I would have known , I would have gone to the bank and
borrow a loan to buy 5 of them and today , It would be worth
over million dollars today !!


And don't forget that some buyers are not even musicians but
speculators cause their money grows faster with housing, muscle cars,
Art , instruments ,and now Klon's !!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

So, I ended up buying it!

I sent it to JHS to mod it to sound like the Soul Food.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

:sSig_goodjob2:


sulphur said:


> So, I ended up buying it!
> 
> I sent it to JHS to mod it to sound like the Soul Food.


----------



## gearlovin (Apr 9, 2013)

Funny, it's my old one, I sold it to him about a year and half ago.

Great pedal , so far didn't try a clone that sound as good... Is their enough difference to justify the price? I know you can't feel it on a youtube demo.

For me it didnt worth the price I've sold it for... My cornish does


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

gearlovin said:


> Funny, it's my old one, I sold it to him about a year and half ago.
> 
> Great pedal , so far didn't try a clone that sound as good... Is their enough difference to justify the price? I know you can't feel it on a youtube demo.
> 
> For me it didnt worth the price I've sold it for... My cornish does


The tone is in the goop... ;^)


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

He just dropped it to $1200. I'll just have to sell 3 amps to raise the cash. Have at er!


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Louis said:


> This is a possible probability ,
> 
> 
> In two years from now , you'll all kick your ass
> ...


Not likely. I would imagine that $5,000 today or 2 years from now your money for tone would be better invested in a nice amp. Then you can put the remaining $3,000 in the bank


----------

